# Ford 5610 cab question



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 1988 Ford 5610 with a cab. How do i know if it is a series 1 or 2 cab?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What are you remodeling on it?


----------



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

Adding a switch panel inside for some extra lights and fixing a few things while I have it apart. The reason I'm asking is I may need to order a new headliner, and I'm not sure what style it is.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Your tractor is a 1998 M.Y.?? If so, it should have a II decal on the side of the hood work. That is a Series II. Series II started in 1985.


----------

